# grooming yorkie poo



## sivi

I have a new yorkie poo, about 5 months old and don't know how to begin to groom him. Presently, he looks like a ball of fur. I could use some tips as to how to begin cutting his hair.


----------



## briteday

I usually take any puppies to the groomer a few times so they get used to being handled. Then ask the groomer to show you how to do some things like trim nails. Once you are comfortable with that then you might look into a pair of clippers so you can groom the coat. In the meanwhile try finding a few books at the library or bookstore on grooming and look at the instructions for yorkies and poodles, since I don't know which dog yours is more like.


----------



## Durbkat

briteday pretty much covered it. Now all you have to do is decide wether you want your puppy to look like a yorkie or poodle.


----------



## Graco22

I too agree with Briteday. When an owner tries to groom puppies the first few times at home, I end up having the task of retraining and teaching them when they finally decide they just can't manage them at home anymore for grooming. There are very specific things a pup needs to learn to be safely and properly groomed. Standing!!! VERY important..so many owners teach their dogs to lay in their laps for brushing...NOT a good idea. You cannot get all the parts of the dog thoroughly. Then all the dog wants to do on the table is lay down and roll over...Take the pup to a good groomer for a year or so, then if you still want to groom him at home, you can invest in good clippers, blades, tools, etc. Its going to cost you quite a bit to get equipment that is going to be efficient. I have a Youtube video up of a yorkipoo I do monthly. She is a curly girl, and they like a manageable "puppycut" length with a round face. Here is the link. (its an entire groom, with a few short interuptions from clients checking out, but its broken into 3 segments because of time constraints on youtube.)You can't really see what I am doing in detail, as I only took the videos for some groomers who where interested in the time it took, rather than what I was doing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGNbIH2x7Mo

If the link doesn't work, just search youtube for Graco2200 and my videos will come up.


----------



## sivi

Thank you.
I am enjoying watching the utube segments and will take your advice.


----------



## Line-of-Fire

I agree with everything said here. Since it has yorkie hair (I'm assuming) then I'd use a stand dryer with a slicker or comb.


----------



## maryannims

I've got two Yorkies. They love being brushed, and I usually manage to do them every two/three days. They hate slicker type brushes, so I use a soft pin brush, and a fine tooth comb. They get bathed approx once a month, and I like to use a good shampoo & conditioner. I don't do much trimming, just around their face, ears & bottoms, and tidy around their feet, clip the toenails etc.


----------



## lottadoghair

I was wondering if you could answer a question....my yorkie poo has hair (fur, whatever) that hangs down over his eyes...like bangs. It seems to me that it needs to be trimmed, so as not to obstruct his vision, but is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## lottadoghair

I hope I uploaded this photo correctly...I'm wondering if I should be trimming my Yorkie-poo's "bangs"? It seems to me it would be aggravating to him, but is it intended to be there?


----------

